# [SOLVED] Copy folder via command prompt



## bigfatbiffta (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi there, im new here and could do with some help but not sure where to post this?

Basically, i need to copy a folder from one partition on my hdd to the other using cmd prompt, i dont know much about cmd prompt so i could do with the line i need to type to do this:

I just need to copy from C:\Documents and settings\users\rich\desktop\'folder name'

to d:\

Thanks!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*re: Copy folder via command prompt*

Hi,
Welcome to TSF

Go to Start and right click>explore
A window will open (tree) 
Select the folder you wish and right click on it>COPY
Open MY Computer and open the D:\ drive
Right click within the D:\ drive> Select PASTE
The folder you copied should now be in the D:\ drive


----------



## bigfatbiffta (Dec 15, 2009)

*re: Copy folder via command prompt*

hi, thanks for the quick reply, i need to do it in cmd prompt however because i cant get into windows, thats why i need to copy it so i dont lose all my stuff before reinstalling. I have everything i want to keep in one folder on my desktop.


----------



## bigfatbiffta (Dec 15, 2009)

*re: Copy folder via command prompt*

Just an update, the file path according to cmd prompt is "C:\Users\Rich\Desktop\D" (dont be confused by the 'D' - thats the name of the folder i want to move)

However when i try and copy it to my d: drive i get file not found?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*re: Copy folder via command prompt*

Howdy and welcome to TSF!

Been a long time, but try this

cd d:

then when it's a d: prompt

mkdir d:\D 

though you may not have to specify the drive if you're already there
Then, I think, you can go to the folder on c:

cd c:\users\rich\desktop\D

If that brings you to that folder, check to make sure by doing a 

dir/w 

there may need to be a space, been so long, and I've forgotten so much eh. 
You want to copy all the files from the directory, so when you are in the directory,
you should be able to type

copy *.* d:\D 

using the * (wildcard) symbol will select every file present, as all file names and 
extensions will match the criteria, and copy them to the destination of d:\D

Hope that works, like I say, I rarely use anything dos-like anymore, can't remember the
last time I did, but it's been years.


----------



## bigfatbiffta (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Copy folder via command prompt*

Ok problem solved, thanks very much for your help and merry xmas


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Copy folder via command prompt*

Glad you have it sorted out.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

